# Halo top ice cream



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

In Tesco the now there selling halo top ice cream half price £2.50 a tub always wanted to try these as it seems to be mostly over in America u can get it , I went in to get some all gone as I think it's been advertised in slimming world so I popped in on another day and stocked up tried the chocolate also the mint flavour i thought they were really good and only just over 300 calories a tub thats my freezer full now you guys should get some whilst it cheap


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

No thanks. Ice cream is the most unhealthy food you can eat, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone unless I wanted them to get fat and die of a ventricular edema, deep vein thrombosis or a stroke.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah 320 calories a tub only 25 odd grand of sugar low in fat high in protein how can that be bad for You? And from what you mentioned I think hardly s tub of low calorie ice cream is going to do that to u


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

sjacks said:


> No thanks. Ice cream is the most unhealthy food you can eat, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone unless I wanted them to get fat and die of a ventricular edema, deep vein thrombosis or a stroke.


 But steroids are fine?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mickstar said:


> In Tesco the now there selling halo top ice cream half price £2.50 a tub always wanted to try these as it seems to be mostly over in America u can get it , I went in to get some all gone as I think it's been advertised in slimming world so I popped in on another day and stocked up tried the chocolate also the mint flavour i thought they were really good and only just over 300 calories a tub thats my freezer full now you guys should get some whilst it cheap


 Mate i didn't realise tesco sold it, i'm getting in there for my cheat days!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I love ice cream... have it most nights. I just get Carte D'or or Kelly's Cornish Cream depending what's on offer... usually 1 litre for about £2. f**k paying £2.50 for a small tub.

Thing is I use it to add cals... but if I was restricted I'd just have a smaller portion.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah Tesco keeps selling out as it is on special offer they have other ice cream which is low on calories as well can't remember the names but u should have a look mate. I also get what your saying too mate this stuff sells for £5 a small tub I wouldn' pay that for it but had to try the stuff as seen alot of people eat it in America i wanted to see if it tasted ok and for half price worth a shot and to be fair the stuff is really good considering how low the calories are how can u make a peanut butter cup ice cream that tastes like that for 320ckals a tub .


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mickstar said:


> Yeah Tesco keeps selling out as it is on special offer they have other ice cream which is low on calories as well can't remember the names but u should have a look mate. I also get what your saying too mate this stuff sells for £5 a small tub I wouldn' pay that for it but had to try the stuff as seen alot of people eat it in America i wanted to see if it tasted ok and for half price worth a shot and to be fair the stuff is really good considering how low the calories are how can u make a peanut butter cup ice cream that tastes like that for 320ckals a tub .


 Carbohydrates. "of which polyols" would be my guess


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah think that's what is still tastes good and while I'm cutting a bit of weight it' ideal for a treat at the weekend for me .


----------

